# Choosing the right motor



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

It is no wonder that many designers find it difficult to choose the right motor for their application as such, I found this 
quadquestions.com/blog/2017/02/22/choose-right-size-motors-drone/. You can go through it and check right motors for all electric bulbs.


----------

